# Lasts



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay so the other threads are going well 
time for a new one I'd say!

Lasts - this one's simple one persone says something like "last drink" and the next person replys and then says something else.

Example:
Last Drink

new poster
Water
Last movie watched.

and so on.

Okay so I'll go first.

Last full album listened to?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Iron Maiden's matter of life and death

Last Program watched ?


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

ready steady cook

last filom seen at the cinema?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Sweeney Todd : Demon Barber of Fleet Street (It's amazing I recommend it )

Vixenelite: Good album there 

Last Movie at home watched?


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

juno (very good)

last disgusting thing eaten


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

umm salty carrots (blame mm)
lol

last alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

baileys

Last C D you bought


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

easy listening box set 

last exiting place you went


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Opppps.
l;ol

Oxford street.

last item bought


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bread and milk LOL

last pet you bought


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

well my mum bought a snake lol
umm

last instrument learnt


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

april shar pei puppy

last pet not needed pet item bought


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

DOH!!

Flute

last drink drunk


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

umm would have been **** umm cider on new years i think.

last actor/actress you thought was good in a film/tv show?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

ilovesharpei said:


> DOH!!
> 
> Flute
> 
> last drink drunk


Oh thats so funny - did you really bought a flute to your pup!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> umm would have been **** umm cider on new years i think.
> 
> last actor/actress you thought was good in a film/tv show?


Dame Helen (whats her name...)

Last time you spoke to yourself


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

5 minites ago when i tripped over dog,




the last time you made an idiot of your self


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

all the time 

last accident?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just before christmas

last time you laughed


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Last time i laughed big time was today when my daughter flashed her ass at me in the bath wile i handed her a towel 

Last time you went out for a good old p**s up?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last september 

Last time you bathed the dog


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

umm well not my dog but just after new year.

last time you fell out of bed


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last week well actually my daughter pushed me out LOL

last time you went to the beach


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

last easter in spain lol. it was raining!

last time the dog ate something not food


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday (my sock LOL)

last time you got a fright


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

at the weekend,, my other half hid behind the door,, and thought it very funny to jump out when i walked in the room,




when was the last time you cried,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

When i had to have my daughters siamese rat put down not to long ago  He ws so sweet and clever 

When was the last time you shouted?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this morning, my dod tiped a full cup of squash over me, and I used a fiew choice words to the heavens LOL

Last time you had a good nights sleep


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

NEVER 

Last time u chatted up someone of the opposite sex?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

blimey - about 12 years ago.....

Last time you fell in love from a first glance


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

about few weeks back when see utonagan pups lol lol 

the last time you had hot crossed buns?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never I dont like them

Last time you wore makeup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

today,.......................




last time you fell over,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

cant remember when, cant be bothered with all that muck, 

last time you went swimming?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oooppppsssss


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> oooppppsssss


oooops, to,..........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last time you made a new friend


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> last time you made a new friend


you on here,..

last time someone took you out for a treat,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Collie 

my brother for my birthday last year he payed for my drinks all night 

Last time you baught something for yourself


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

god knows 
oh i got some new trainers few months back lol

when was your first proper kiss?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee hee,you just brought it all back to me,,,, god it was a sloppy one as well,




when was the last time you got lost,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I DONNO LOL

last time u had butterflys in ya stomach?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

the other week,, but now its turned into a pain in me a***,








when was the last time you went on a diet,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last week only lasted 3 days

last time you ate a chocolate cake


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Im not a chocolaye cake lol lol.

But good Gawd i donno, I'm not a big fan of chocolate


Last time you cleaned house from top to bottom


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

at the weekend,






when was the last time you got so drunk you cant remember how you got home,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

hehe i got quite drunk about a month ago on vodka with my daughter, we was out in the woods and it was muddy and raining, I couldnt walk for the life of me.

Last time u decided to treat yourself to a new outfit?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant even remember LOL

Last time you wanted to hit someone


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats easy...today 

last time u felt like running away from it all?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

today,....................






last time you DID hit someone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmmm i hit ozzys nose if today if that counts, He nicked me knickers the git 

last time u argued with a freind?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmm does my OH count.............then today hee hee

last time you had cheese on toast


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

friday,, i think,,






last time you told a lie,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

today, tell my friend i'm fine. (LOL white lies)

last time you consumed marmite


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

about 6 months ago

last time you went on Holiday with parents


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

When i was 6 years old. ( not all that long ago yasee 

last time you had some bling bling bought for ya?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about a year ago,






last time you laughed so much you cried,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

When i placed a mouse trap in the rat food trying to catch a mouse a good few years back, and my daughter put her hand in the food to get rat grub out and the trap clipped on her fingers lol.

Last time you had alcohol?


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

saturday....

last soppy movie?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

god i cant remember,?????????years ago,,,,,,,,,,












last time you broke something,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

A plate on friday


Last time you felt sick


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yesterday.................................











last time you wanted to hit someone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

today




last time you went to the beach


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

5 years ago,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,








last time you was taken for a nice meal................


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Gawd i can't remember, Unless that counts for a nice takaway 

Last time you walked the dogs?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday

last time you went for a jogg


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

errr never,!!!!!!!














last time you made a cake,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

in school LOL

last time you had pizza


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

not keen on pizza, about a month ago.



last time you listened to scuzz music channel....


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

never

Last time you were in prison


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never

last time you went on a plane


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

corrrr years ago.

Last time you went abroad?


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

2 years ago

Last time you were in hospital


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last weel for my son

last time you broke a bone


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

never broke a bone

Last time you had ilegal drugs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never have

Last time you were on a motorbike


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

few years back when i was with my ex, he built choppers and trikes etc 

last time u went in a car


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

this morning

Last time you broke the law


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmm not telling lol

last time you stole


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

saturday

Last time you bought trainers


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

i didnt i bought boots

last time u got new underwear?


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

christmas

Last time you was stalked by a weirdo on the internet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

stalked hmmmm Never

last time you arranged to meet some1 of the internet?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,, but never again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,









last time you learnt something new,....................................


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

every blooming day

Last time your pictures been taken


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

today

last time someone made you jump?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

yesterday ( wed ) i was going to let my dog out front and opened the front door, my son's m8 was standing ther wiv a smile ( scared the s**t outta me ). Funny thing is, He has did it to me twice this week.

Last time u felt reallllllly happy about yourself?


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

When i was responsible for someone going under a car, he didn't die tho

Last time you used your credit card


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Yesterday.

Last time you went away?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago,










last time you made an idiot of yourself,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

in the club the other week... I told someone there was more chance of me sh*ttin a monkey out of my arse then them gettin in... then my bro walked up and said "yeh they're cool let em in" 

Lat time you fell over


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afew weeks ago,, the dogs ran into the back of my legs and i went flying,,,

















the last time you was so skint you was counting up your lose change,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

last week


Last time you got ripped off


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Never

Last time you u bathed the dogs?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

weeks ago,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,












last time someone cooked you a really nice meal,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

They other night my daughter cooked for me  Blesssss

Last time you did something bad for a dare?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant remember,,,,,,,a long time ago ,..........











last time you was so drunk you was ill for days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Bout month ago, But i was'nt ill for days, Just felt iffy the next day lol.
Never drank so much vodka in me life, and never will again thats for sure.


last time you ate something


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about half hour ago,,,,,,











last time you went swimming,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh my gawd, like 5 years ago, i'ld love to go again but i think ill scare all out the swimming pool with my body lol.



last time you watched and cryed over a sad movie? and what was it? ( im nosy hehehe )


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

in the cinema watching atonement. it's such a sad movie and what ever the critics say Keira Knightley was magnificant in it.

last most shocking experience?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I really can't remember.



last painfull experience?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what apart from giving birth,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ouch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,














last time you rode a bike,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

before my operation.

last time you drank pepsi?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Last week.


last time you ate a vindaloooo ( and what effect did it have on you) pmsl.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never eaten one hee hee


last time you has ice cream


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Today......chock and almonds, still 3 in the freezer....

Last time you had a fire brigade called?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never thank goodness


last time you went to see a play


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Dont like plays, they're distructive and pretentious...better opera or a ballet.


Last time you ate most favorite food?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmmmm, a month or so ago,














last time you done something embarassing


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

cant remember... that many things...

Last time you were arrested


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never actually been arrested,,,had a telling off but never arrested,









last time you lied to someone,,,,


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

Today



Last time you were bummed by some bin men?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never,,,,that i can remember,





last time you done something illegal


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

early hours of this morning.



Last time you had a hotdog


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

today, I J-walked!
haha

last time you watched a sitcom, and what was it?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

AlphaMale said:


> early hours of this morning.
> 
> Last time you had a hotdog


opps too slow

i dont eat hotdogs 

last sitcome still


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

last week,





last time you went to the picutres,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

last friday
saw sweeney todd 

last time you fell in public


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

boxin day - splitting up a fight between 3 gay men...they all ended up on top of me ...ooooer



Last time you got sunburnt


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

never i dont burn in the sun.
lol

last time you woke up too late and missed something?


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

new years eve
last time you were off work


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

couple of years ago 

last time you were caught doing something stupid (ie air guitar along to music etc)?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I was shouting and stupid stuff like a mad man walkin through the subway and when I turned the corner I saw a scared woman


Last time you were attacked, mugged or happy slapped?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i would slap em back,!!!!!








last time you went to a party,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

last night




last time you pooed in your pants


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

erm  we all have accidents lol. 


last time u did something u regret?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

every day....trying to get some experience with this or that


Last time you crashed your car


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

hmm never, If motorbike counts then i crashed that awile ago lol.
when my ex was trying to teach me to ride one i Pull throttle to far back and wheelied into a thorn bush  thorns sticking out my body all angles 

last time you went out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my sisiters 40th,last year,me thinks,,,,











last time you brought sexy under wear,


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

never - prefer Bridgit Johnes style

Last time you went in bed with whole makeup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

probably when i was drunk,,









last time some one gave you a present you didnt really like


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Last night lol

Last time u went out in public with NOOOOO makeup? hehehe

ooops u beat me to it lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> probably when i was drunk,,
> 
> last time some one gave you a present you didnt really like


Hmmmmm i donno.

il try again... last time u went out in public with n makeup on


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

the other day to school,,looked like the walking dead,,,,,,,,,,,,,














last time you washed something white and it came out pink,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant remember

Last time you felt like getting really drunk


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont feel like it, ever, but it happens...................

last time you went to see a new film


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ages ago,,,






last time you had breakfast in bed,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

about 4 weeks ago

last time you stayed in bed past 8am


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

today - but had a breakfast at 6.30

last time you broke your favorite cup/mug


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last week 

Last time you did something really fun


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

always trying...

Last time you've eaten barbequed anaconda


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee never tried it

Last time you watched something good on telly


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

long time ago,, its all rubbish




last time you got a new pet,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just before christmas (my rats )

Last time you bought some jewelry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i havent brought any for myself for years,




last time you felt like crying,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

2 days ago


last time you felt like kissing someone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

god,!!!!!!!what actually being with someone and wanting to kiss them,,,???errrrrrr years ago,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






last time you did kiss someone,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this morning


last time you sang in the shower/bath


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

every morning and night lol,









last time you screamed at someone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

every day hee hee


last time you stayed at a hotel


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never stayed at a hotel




last time you went camping


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

long long long long long time agoooo


Last time u went skinny dipping?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey with my body,,,,never,!!!!!!!





last time you had to run fast,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Well i did'nt have to but i did, And that was today with my daughter, We was going over a bridge wile a train was coming, I think its bad luck to cross a bridge wile one is coming under so we ran be4 it got under the bridge lol...childish but true 


last time u chatted up a good looking geezer?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday with my dogs


last time you had some chocolate

whoops you got there first


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

ooooooooo so u chatted up a good looking geezer with ur dogs aye vix 
And i put u down as the quiet type.. tut tut tut 


Hmmmm there is always a good looker around we feel like snogging the face of lol.


Last time u got chatted up?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last time I went out to a club


last time you had some pasta


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

A couple of weeks odd ago i think



last time uooo felt s down in the dumps?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

earlier in the week,but fine now




last time you had a tooth out


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

GOOD GAWD, ages ago, My back wistom teeth.



Last time you had a hair cut?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

couple of months ago,,,i need a good trim,





last time you had a really good snog,!!!!!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

saturday night 


Last time you went to a gym?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

saturday night,,ha ha ha was it to do with your eyes,,,


Never been to the gym






last time you got in a fight


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> saturday night,,ha ha ha was it to do with your eyes,,,
> 
> Never been to the gym
> 
> last time you got in a fight


yes it was... he was 50years old and called Glen... lovely chap!!

Last fight.... with my job is every night but on a personal level probably 2 weeks ago.

Last time you got beat up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never,!!!! that i can remember,,,







last time you went on a boat


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

was on a yacht this time last year........




Last time you went on a fair ground ride


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey years ago,,,,,,











last time you went to get some cash out,, and you didnt have any ,!!!!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

25th Jan... horrible feelin!


Last fancy dress outfityou wore?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Dressed up as a tart

last time you got dumped?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

when I was 13 first and last time 


last time you went on a date


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

long time ago... years!!


Last time you won somethin


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

in the summer,at the kids school fate









last time you treated yourself to somthing


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tonight... going to have a bottle of wine and a chinese



Last time you thought of me?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about 2 seconds ago,




last time you went jogging


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

before christmas....tut tut... back into this week, tomorrow I hope!!



Last car you was in


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Last night when i walked the dogs



last time u chatted someone up?


damn.. magik beat me 2 it.


last car i was in was my sisters today btw.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

years ago... usually the ladies do all the leg work,


Last time you was chatted up


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Today 


last thing u bought?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

a flap jack


Last time you got chatted up by a gay


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afew years ago,, 









last time you fell over


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

a week ago... I was putting tables and chairs outside my bar and tripped... ripped my jeans but they look kinda cool!



Last time you threw up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

last christmas,, had a bug








last time you went swimming


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

bout 6 months ago...


Last time you bought somethin you wish you hadn't


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

at christmas,, some underwear,





last time you went to the doctors


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

few months ago, I kept getting hot flushes lol.


last time you dyed your hair?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> at christmas,, some underwear,


sorry to break this topic... but gotta ask what was wrong with the underwear?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> sorry to break this topic... but gotta ask what was wrong with the underwear?


 i got it home and dont think the colour suits me,

i last dyed my hair at christmas

last time you brought flowers


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never bought flowers


Last time you hit a hooker with a hammer?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

nearly 4 years ago at my cousins funaral


Last time you treated yaself to something really nice? And what was it? lol nosy bitch i am.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Magik said:


> sorry to break this topic... but gotta ask what was wrong with the underwear?


What underwear ????


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Magik said:


> I've never bought flowers
> 
> Last time you hit a hooker with a hammer?


ROFL... ummm never, I hit one with my fist instead.

OMG u men and underwear ffs.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

g-string is where it's at!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Magik said:


> g-string is where it's at!!!


I anit in to underwear ,if your a man you gotta go comdano,and if your women you better get em off


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Coooollliiieee - you ruined this thread with your Christmas Underware! You better put it on and send them that picture!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol I nearly spat my squash out then 


lets get the thread back on track

last time you bought some new shoes


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

a week ago - cheep crap "ballerina" black thingyfrom Tesco - already falling apart - never again


Last time you kissed a stranger


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dont think i ever have?, my oh is strange does that cout hee hee


last time you wanted to kiss a stranger


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Quite often if their good looking lol


last time you layed in?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

This morning. I don't have collage until 12.

last time you lost something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I loose something everyday in my house if it ain't by me then its the dogs nicking things lol.


Last time you fed the dogs yaself?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this morning,








last time you went on a diet,


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Never been on one, I've excerzised tho.



Last time you had a good nights sleep?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant blooming remember,,,,,,,,,,,,,,







last time you broke something,,,like arm or leg etc,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Not broke nothing  felt like iv'e broke my nose a few times tho when iv'e been greeted with a head butt from my bullys lol.


last thing u bought.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

two black tops, last week,( aint worn them yet tho )









last time you treated someone,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Yesterday..Got my daughter a jacket



last thing you ate? And what was it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

an apple 5 mins ago,, but im starving,,,,









last time you pretended you was out,, so you didnt have to see someone,LOL


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

many a time, last time was back in october tho.

last time you dusted?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha yesterday,!!!!!!!!








last time you fell out wiv a friend,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

A real life friend... Years ago but we made up about a year later.


Last time you did some decorating?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

2 weeks ago.




Last time you ate Muscles


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Hehe a couple of nights ago at the chinese restrant i went to yummmmmm


last time u ate cockals


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Bout a year ago.. love sea food!




Last cocktail you had?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL bout 2 weeks ago.


Last winkle u had?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

YUK never








last holiday you had and where


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

what's a winkle?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

A tiny sea snail sea food, there lish



My last holiday...few years ago ( when i was little ) lol, and it was in poxy spain 




last food u ate today so far?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

chelsea bun








last time you went to an al night party


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Jesus christ woman, In my younger days 



Last time you felt the urge to go out to a all night party


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

bout two weeks ago..



Lat time you went clubbing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago

last time you went to bed before 9


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Many many many yars ago



last time u did something silly


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

to long ago,, i need to do something silly SOON




last time you ate something awful, and what


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmm i tryed sheppards pie and omg that was putrid 



Last time you felt hate towards someone


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

My bro's best mate. He will die in my hands one way or another




Last time you sneezed


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Earlier today.. i do a million of em at once.


last time u wanted something? And what?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Yesterday - it was the astin martin I was in



Last time you cried


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

When my daughters rat died lol


last time u laughed so much? over what?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

when this girl fell outside the club, threw a tantum and then sprinted off... it was soo funny


Last time you crashed in a car


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

When my sister was teaching me to drive.. she taught me in a graveyard...this may sound horrible but she said i couldnt kill noone there  I crashed into the tree


Last time u went jogging?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

before christmas



Last time you had sex


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

That will be telling  


last time u had sex with someone else other then ur partner? thats if .


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

about 10Months ago... 



Last time you slept with someone's man/woman?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

hmmmm  when i was younger


last time you was tempted to repeat this


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hmmmm  when i was younger
> 
> last time you was tempted to repeat this


last time I was tempted was recently... but I resisted.

Last time you regreted doing ,,, you know..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I did'nt



Last time u regreted..u know


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

when I was about 19... but I had no choice...had to go through with it.


Last time you did somethin daring


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

There is no last tim bout that..i always do things daring. ( if im pissed enough) lol.


last time u felt the need to speed?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

when I couldn't afford coke


Last time you had fun...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Yesterday was a laugh


last time u felt unhappy


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I cant remember,,, haven't been unhappy for as long as I can remember..


Last time you pooed in your pants


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

When u rang me up.



Last time u pissed yaself.


bye x x im off.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

when I was grabbed by the throat when I was younger... I was chased by some guy who then started strangling me... caused me to p*ss myself


last time you were chased


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

not since i was small







last time you had a row


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

with you.. 



Last time you helped someone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im just going to help someone,im giving money for a spiderman outfit









last time you went to the dentist


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

collie if you donate, I'll treat you to a night with spiderman... costume and all!!!



Last time you dressed as a super hero


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never,,, but i wouldnt mind,,,,




last time you hit someone


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Rather embarrassing but I smacked Brians wife - she happens to be one of my best friends now


Last time you were legless


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

think it was bout two weeks ago... it's RnB tonight so my answer will be unpdated tomorrow no doubt



Last time you was hit


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Round about the time that I smacked her - she smacked me first!!!!!

Last time you had a Big Mac


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

bout two weeks ago... it was buy one get one free



Last time you had a poo


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Bout a week ago, Im constipated... JOKE.. im not gonna answer that lol


Last time u really took time to look good for someone.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Bout a week ago, Im constipated... JOKE.. im not gonna answer that lol
> 
> Last time u really took time to look good for someone.


everyday

Last time you looked crap


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today 


last time you went to the cinema


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Ages ago.. i get the dodgy dvd's lol


last time u bought a dodgy dvd ?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

never - I like to give the money directly to international terrorists


Last dvd you bought


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmmm sweeny todd, Ain't watched it yet tho, sounds ****.


Last program u watched on tv


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Numbers


last time you wore a dress


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

erm.................. with ankles like these its trousers for me every time


Last time you fancied the pants off someone


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmm bout 2 months ago.


Last time you wore ankle warmers


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Cant find any to fit


Last time you hated someone you've never met


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

AWWWW ur ankles ain't that big jo-p, I have seen bigger.

Quote:Last time you hated someone you've never met
answer: Hehehehe don't really know.


Last time you wanted to seriously slap someone

ps.. what does boke mean? puke?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

fairly recently, i know some right w*****s 

last time you laughed so much your cried?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Think i answered that be4 somewhere lol, When my daughter flashed her ass 


last time u felt like running away? And why?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha,!! all the time,,,,,,yesterday i really felt like going,!!!!









last time you had a shower with someone,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

long time ago, I only have a bath in this house 


last time someone gave you a gift


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

at christmas,,,cd,s from the kids,







last time you went out for a meal


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant even remember its been so long


last song you listened to


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats easy,,Shayne Ward today,,,






last time you took the dogs out,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday


last time you wanted to slap someone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yesterday,!!!!!!!!






last time you DID slap someone


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yesterday,!!!!!!!!
> 
> last time you DID slap someone


When my ex had a one night fling...Well, It was a fist in the face lol.

Last time you felt sick


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday 



last time you saw a musical


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dont really like them



last time you ate pasta


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

A couple or 3 weeks ago i think now. ( fancy some now as it goes 


Last time you went out nd got chatted up?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago













last time you had a fry up


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last time I went out around october last year



last time you catted someone up


whoops you beat me to it 




dont like fry up


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> last time I went out around october last year
> 
> last time you catted someone up
> 
> ...


 omg they are delishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

last time i chatted someone up was monday, We chatted up some soldiers in tesco's for a laugh, It wernt my fault either may i add. 

last time you got a new computor


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a year ago

were the soldiers nice 


last picture you took


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Last pic i took was about week ago on my mobile phone



Last time u had your nails done.




ps yes they was funny...nice accent, Was my neices fault, She see them and shouted * i love a man in uniform* as they walked past, she then hid behind the isle, I was left standing there looking at them looking very guilty, Was funny.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never lol


lasttime you shaved


pmsl I bet you could have killed her hee hee


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> never lol
> 
> lasttime you shaved
> 
> pmsl I bet you could have killed her hee hee


Last time i shaved was today, I shave everywhere everyday, I leave my stubble on my face tho, Been told i look sexy with it lmao.

Last time you shaved your head?

Yes i could, My jaw hit the deck, Was fun talking with em tho, Very nice people they was. i walked away drooling lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never have might give it a go 



last time you followed a soldier home lol



sexy soldiers, that was a good day then


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Very good 



last time i followed a soldier home...Never, But was tempted, Don't think i would of been allowed in their barrocks lol.


Last time you got a black eye? ( thats if ) And how lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never had a black eye but a baloon burst in my eye when I was a kid and it bled (spent 2 weeks in hospital)



last time you broke a bone


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

OUCHIES, tHAT SOUNDS PAINFULL.


Last time i broke a bone was NEVER thank god.


Last time you went outside.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this morning to take kids to school 



last time you stepped in dog mess lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL can't remember, I'm pretty god at dodging it.


Last time u let someone tickle ya feet ? trotters as me and ma kids call em haha.

ps.. i h8 feet *cringes*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never, hate it






last time you pigged out,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i always pig out. seriously i should weight like 30 stone 

last time you had a beer?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

monday,,,,think i need one tonight, once my mouth gets back to normal,,




last time you went on a bus


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yesterday need to buy mice 

last time you realised you needed to buy something after you got home?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Monday...i forgot the shampoo ..omg the hell of it 



last shampoo brand u used


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

panten pro v for coloured hair lol

last time you had fake nails


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Years ago but i could'nt get used to them due to the fact iv'e chewed em for so long lol


last time you farted in public accidently


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

hahaha
i think it was on a bus lol 

last time you got new pillows?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh god ummm, Bought a year ago lol, There still going strong..tad flat but..



last time you wanted something so bad


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today someone was rehoming a 12 week old huskamute for free I really wanted it 



last time you went fishing


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

AWWWWWWW.

Agessssss ago, I really enjoyed it aswell, It was eel fishing lol so relaxing 


Last type of fish you ate?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

umm it would only be salmon or rainbow fish, dont eat anyothers.


last colour you dyed your hair?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brown,





last time you really enjoyed a meal


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Today... I had a chicken Legend meal from mcdonalds... first bit of junk in ages!


Last time you had a Macdonalds


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about a month ago,,,






last time you was late for an appointment


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

an important appointment never but im usually late or everything else 

last time you had a "lazy" day?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant remember I keep trying never happens lol



last time you went to a party


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

last week i went to a kinda party 

last time you forgot your whole evening for any kind of reason


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I donno that one


Last time u got so pissed u could'nt stand?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afew years ago,,,and boy did i pay for it the next day,!!!!!!!!!




last time you had a lovely surprise,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

two years ago when my daughter was born


last time you had a full nights sleep


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about 6 years ago,, before i had these two horrors,





last time you went away without the kids,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i dont have kids but with out the parents(almost like kids )
last summer or easter.

last time you got a gift for no reason?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

about 4 years ago, me and my oh went to Benidorm


last family holiday you went on

whoops fade you beat me


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

family holiday, blooming heck, we have too many dogs to it must of been cornwall when we only had sprinkle about 10/11 years ago

last time you went for a walk for no reason (without dogs?)


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Awile ago when i was stressed and just shot of out the house in the rain to calm down lol.



Last time you wanted to get another pet? And what was it u wanted


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday  another dog, but didnt I have enough for now



last time you had cheese cake


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago,





last time you delivered puppies,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

when ak was born, october i think?


last album you got?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant remember but the last one I bought was one by my chemical romance, it was for my son



last concert you went to


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

paramore with new found glory on saturday.



last festival you went to, who was headlining?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant remember,????



last time you went in the sea,


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

about 7 years ago - just before I learnt just how polluted it is....


last time you went to a swimming pool


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Long long time ago.


last time u dropped your mobile down the loo  ( mine was last night  )


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I didnt so far


Last time your loo was desinfected


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

lol i bleach it everyday and i have a bluuu tablet down there rofl.


Last time you took a bath?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yesterday,,i wil be taking another soon, to get rid of my orange colour,lol











last time you had a chinese


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Last week, We went to restarant mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Last time u had a fight with tanning bottled lotion lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Last week, We went to restarant mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Last time u had a fight with tanning bottled lotion lol


ha ha ha last blooming night lol,

last time you went to the sunbed


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

ooooo years ago.. Dove slow tanning lotion gives me a tint im happy wiv 


Last time youuuu had a savaloy? oi oi savaloyyyyy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey ages ago,,,,,,,



last time you ate chocolate cake


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

This morning, 1st in f knows how long..was in a packet an was quite lish



Last time you visited a good real life m8


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ages ago





last time you went to the doctors


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmm a lil wile ago..hot flushes it was for lol



last time u blamed someone for your own mistake?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont do mistakes( only deliberate)


Last time you walked into light pole


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

never i look 

last time you tripped up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a couple nights ago when walking the dogs, thank goodness i never fell over,






last time you sang to a song,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

this morning while driving tend to sing then


last time you had pizza


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

today hot and spicey pepperoni




last time you told someone you loved them


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

all the time - my cats


last time someones told you - they're love you?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

tuesday by mm


last time you jumped in a puddle


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

in my childhood - loved it!

Last time you felt cheeky


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

infact was yesterday 

i still do jump in puddles  its fun go on you do it next time your out
right im off later bbbbbbbbyyyyyyyeeeeeee

last time you had your fav sweet


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

bbbyyyyeeee!!!!

Never liked sweets......beleive you or not.......whoops.....


Last time you sent a message to MM to get Carol an utonagan puppy


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

never 
when was last time you gave your pet a treat?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday 



last time you went to the vets?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a couple weeks ago,, Baloo had a bad ear,




last time you ate jelly and ice cream


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

in previous life....may be?


last time you ate shark soup?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never,!!!!!!!










last time you brought a new car,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

nevver!

last time you went out and came home with two hours?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

when i went to my friends party,, about 3 years ago









last time you had fish and chips,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

three years ago in Scotland and had a horrible allergy after that


last time you bought something you wanted really badly


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ages ago,, everybody else seems to come first,





last time you lost something,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

today, I cant find my memory stick with my photography work on 

last time you ate pringles?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

at christmas, love them 

last concert you went to


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

couple of weeks ago. paramore with new found glory ('twas great )

last film you saw in the cinema?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

ages ago - I am subscribing dvd's


last time you cuddled a cat


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today always got one of my cats on my lap 

last time you spent agas just watching your pet


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

keeping an eye on them 24/7.....never tired to watch those cheeky monkeys

last time you tortured Darren on "Lets write a story"


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never would hee hee

last thing you bought


----------



## xxcheekymunkyxx (Feb 10, 2008)

A laptop yesturday 

Last Person You Kissed ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my little 5 year old this morning,




last time you had chocolate


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

during the week.

last time you felt ill?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last week


last time you went shopping


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

2 days ago


last time you felll in luv


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

when you showed me vixie 

last time you went out for a meal


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

after seeing that programm about cooks and weitresses spitting and peeing in the food and drinks, rats and dirt around.....I'd rather eat at home something I know what is in it.....Still tempting sometimes.

Last time you've been bossied around by your pet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

every day, I'm a slave to them 


last time you got your pet a new treat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

last weekend,, but soon i need to buy new puppy toys,,,,



last time you done some gardening


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Friday - weeded the drive - suckers keep coming back no matter what I put down - GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!



Last time you had roast beef, yorkshire puds, mashed spuds mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afew weeks ago, it was abit chewy,











last time you had trifle yum yum


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dont like it but my kids had some on friday



last time to had an argument with someone


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

This morning  With my daughter.


Last time you tryed to give someone the right advice?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today was a waste of time and energy 



last time you took some advice and used it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant remember,





last time you went in a lift


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I this week in tesco


Last time you did the gardening?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

whats gardening LOL


last time you had a hug (awwwwwwwwww)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This morning (awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww)

Last time OH washed up


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Yesterday 


last time OH treadted you to a nice supprise


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hes about to but he don't know it yet hehehehe

last time OH bought you flowers (and no it ain't flowers!!!!)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he was going to last week but I asked him for something else instead


last time you had peace and quiet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha cant remember !!!!!




last time you ate fish


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3 days ago


last time you read a book


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

friday,








last time you had a tooth out


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

don't talk got three to come out now (dentist phobia)

last time you had a haircut


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afew months ago, but i need a good trim,





last time you coloured your hair,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ages ago 


last time you did something creative


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

couple of nights ago


last time you had a real good night out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

many years ago,,,



last time you laughed so much you cried


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

can't remember (that is about to happen)


last time you went on a blind date


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never

last time you went on holiday without the kids


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never been on one,,,i dont think




last time you went to the pictures


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Ages ago... I get dodgy dvds 



last time you ate chocolateeee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

todayyyyyyeeeeee



last time you sang in the bath


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today


last time you had drinking chocolate


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't bath 

last time you sang in the shower


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Donno... i do like it tho


last time u had the best laff


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

today,,,,,la la la la la











last time you got muddy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday the dogs ran through it then jumped on me



last time you went to the beach


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

this morning with the dogs out the paddock


last time you watched the rugby


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spooky even posting at the same time


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yesterday the dogs ran through it then jumped on me
> 
> last time you went to the beach


last year in America

last time you cut your toenails


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee 

last week


last time you had a baked potato


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

too long ago.

last time you realised you like something even though you said you didn't?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

When my kids great nan knitted them these grooveyyyy cardigans ffs..They was well groovey and pink...Also there dads mum used to buy them these cheap clothes that was obviously cheap and tacky..i always thanked her for em but threw them in the bin.


ops sorry fady i got your *last* around the wrong way round..i meant i did'nt like something when i said i did lol.

last time you was caught out telling a lie?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this week,, my daughter was waiting for the tooth fairy, i forgot to take the blooming tooth and leave the money,, i had to sneak up and do it when she had got up , she nearly caught me,,,,,




last time you lost your temper with someone,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

this morning with the dogs which are staying they got mud ALL over my feet so i had to shower before i could get back in bed. usually the other way around 

last time you cried because of a tv show or movie, do tell which movie ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

not since i was a kid and used to watch the lassie films,,lol







last time you really pigged out and what on,lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

omg that was yesterday, i woke up to a fry up, Then afternoon i has crisp then evening i had kebab with chilli saue and chips, then after twelve i had minted strip things mmmmmmmm delish.

last time u got a good nights sleep ( har har )  (ps..whats sleep?)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

several years ago,lol






last time you brought someone a present


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

Valentines Day




Last time you got so drunk you cant remember a thing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blooming years ago,,im in need of a good booze up,




last time you had fish and chips,,,,( i am starving,lol)


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

last week im so unhealthy




last time you ate (lol)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha, luch time,, jam roly poly and custard,,ssshhhhhhhhhhhh







last time you brought yourself something nice,


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

Last week went clothes shopping




Last time you watched a disney film?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my two little ones allways have them on,,,so i kinda see them while im busy round the house,, 





last time you went to the pictures and what did you see,


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

was a few months ago and I saw Alpha Dogs (cried too)




last time you had a BIG greasy fry up (I'm starving now lol)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

corrr, afew weeks ago,,,i got some eggs bacon and sausage in the fridge,, do you want some,?????













last time you fell over,!!!!!!


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> corrr, afew weeks ago,,,i got some eggs bacon and sausage in the fridge,, do you want some,?????
> 
> last time you fell over,!!!!!!


Yess Please, mum has gone away for a show and cannot be bothered to cook =[

Honsetly.....I cant rember

Last time you fell over???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmm i think it was in a club,, it wasnt the drink,,i truly slid across the floor and went up on me bum,,,,,







last time you cooked for the family,!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Today, Lamb chops with roasty dinner 


Last thing you ate today so far?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

me sunday roast,lol






last time you had a beer,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i can't remember 


last time you bought an other animal


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just b4 christmas (2 rats)




last party you went to


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

ooh.....was a quite posh one charity for inshore boat and European wine presentation

last time you deliberately stepped on someones foot


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmm, dont think i have done that, could go do it now,,



last time you had a long relaxing soak in the bath,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday it was lovely 



last time you went on a motorbike


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about 15 years ago




last time you had porridge


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

about a fortnight ago

last time you kissed a FROG (yes I read it)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee heee nothing to do with me heee hee


last time you had salad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yesterday,, good girl arnt i,,,hee hee hee, no im not, it was followed by jam roly poly and custard






last time you had jelly


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ughhhhhhhhhhhh gross 


last time you had custard


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ages but having some on apple crumble later







last time you fancied someone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ages ago, years ago and the frog kissing wasnt to do with me,,,,






last time you danced


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

last night when I fell over 


Last time you went away without a brush or comb !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last week had to bye a new one lol



last time you sang karaoke


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

at a funeral last tuesday (don't ask)


last time you went away without pj's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (you may ask did I remember to take anything LOL)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

HEEEEE HEEEEEEEE sorry but WHAT LOL

never forgotten pjs (did you forgett you case lol)




last time you forgott your undies when you went away


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never,!!!!!!!!!





last time you swam naked


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

never, never, never (the sharks would learn how to fly)


Last time you drunk out a wet glass


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> HEEEEE HEEEEEEEE sorry but WHAT LOL
> 
> never forgotten pjs (did you forgett you case lol)
> 
> Not quite but I might just of well had, wouldn't be so bad but didn't know whether I was going to have to share a room with the bloke I went with


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee that would have been awkward


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

last time you sat and watched a film all the way through without having to get up to see to kids or pets,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm long long time ago 



last time had a meal at a out other than pizza hut or Mc Donalds lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about 8 years ago,...................




last time you won something


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

about 3 years ago and then it was only a box of chocolates



last hair colour you were


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dark brown,









last time you had a silly hair do


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

about 1 month ago


last time you sat on someones lap


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a long time ago,,,





last time you had an easter egg brought you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aboy 3 years ago


last kiss you had that was awful


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

last week by the guy that babytashi handles the dogs for groooooooooossssssssssssssss


last time you sported a love bite get the brains working girls how far can you go back


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

when I was about 14 I hated them and he got a thump for it too lol


last time you went out without make-up on


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

always i dont wear make up lol





last time you fell outta bed lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

about 3 weeks ago well I was pushed lol



last film you watched


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

don't watch them babytashi just reminded me it was when I took her to see Toy Story (the original)


last time you pushed a pram


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well I pushed a buggy yesterday does that count?



last book you read


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

read so many can't remember the name OLD AGE!!!!!!!


last book YOU read


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant remember the name but it was about a dog, a saluki (sp) lurcher



last time you argued with a shop keeper


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

been good lately (but tend to stand up for my rights often)


last time you made a cake


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

when I was in school lol unless you count the kids ones you buy in a box to make at home lol


last time you bought something nice for yourself


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

today a cream cake mmmmmmmmmmmmm


last time you did something for yourself


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey,,, so long ago i cant remember,, kids and dogs come first,lol





last time you done some decorating


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just b4 christmas we decorated my daughters bedroom with pink walls and butterflies



last time you went to a museum


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey when i helped out on a school trip,,,,,,maybe 8 or 9 years ago,








last time you had a milkshake


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last week




last picture you took


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a couple of days ago of the new pups lol



last time you went swimming


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

in America last year


last time you missed me )))))


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

when you went to the show and i was on here with your daughter



last time you had a nice surprise


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Valentines day my OH remembered 


last time you drove a car


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never have



last car you bought


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

my tranni van with windows year last oct


last time you caught a bus


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

couple weeks ago



last time you made a cake


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

long long time ago

last holiday you went on


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

To the States last July - August


Last time you went to a disco


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee, do they still call them disco,s blimey,, to many years ago




last time you broke something


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

when I was a kid I fell off my pony and landed o a brick and broke my arm I was about 9


last time you had a cold sore


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

last week luckily didn't come to much


last time you bought new shoes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a good while ago I need new ones lol



last outfit you bough yourself


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Black coat last week


last time you ate jerusalem artichokes !!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never 


last time you had a good nights sleep


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

never


last time you wore wellies


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Not in years, Must of been when i was a puddle loving kid 


Last time you felt like lobbing your comp up the wall?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today the damn thing 


last time you threw something at the wall


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha afew weks ago,,,



last time you told someone you loved em,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

This morning  My kids.


Last time you was told by someone they loved u


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

today


Last time someone told you they did not love you anymore...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Never..i said that to my ex thoThe git.


Last time you felt like a prat?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

afew weeks ago





last time you got asked out,


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Blimey..Ages ago. i don't go out much to get asked out


Last time u asked someone out?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

several years ago,lol




last time you went on a fair ride,


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

A few years ago with the traveling fair  Loved the waltsers..WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 


Last time you was sick and why ? lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just over a week ago..just want well



last time you stayed in bed all day


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Ain't stayed in bed all day for god knows how long, But i did stay in all morning recently lol

Last website u joined?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this one i think,,,



last time you had butterflies in your tummy,


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

ages ago


last time you posted PM to my brother


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday



last time you wanted a pm from someone


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Never want a from anyone as of yet.


Last time u had smething to eat


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

last night


last time you had a curry


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

few weeks ago, It was chinese curry, I prefer the indian meself tho.
omg its 10:55 morning and i could scoff a indian curry now..yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Last time you had indian curry mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  im so hungrey now


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

haven't try eating an Indian curry......a chicken curry yes last tuesday.


last sports you did?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

errrrr does that include a kick around the garden with a football with the kids,,,





last time you got a nice surprise,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

a cople of weeks ago


last time you shaved your head


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never..I dont think it would suit me hee hee 


last time you caught the train


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

a couple of years ago - went to the cat show in London as a visitor


last time you had a driving lesson


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never had one  need to get some though



last cat show you went to


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

a few months ago

last time you gave a cuddle to Fifi


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today she was playing with my hair  I put a pic up of her mother they look nothing alike 


Last time you bought something for your cats


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

shshshshshs.............every 15 minutes or so.........shshshshs



last time you gave a cuddle to Smudge


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

now she is sitting on my lap trying to stop me from typing lol

Last time you gave a cuddle to little vixie


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

couple of hours ago - she fell asleep in the basket on the kitchen table


last time you posted positive reputation to Derren


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwww bless her 

last week cant give him more yet



last person you gave good rep too


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

a day ago - it was a few....I am soooo generous - you see.....

last time you spend a lots of money


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last wek on the kids when we were away


last trip you went on


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

kitten delivery


last sandwich you ate


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tuna yum yum 


last time you had a candle lit dinner


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> tuna yum yum
> 
> last time you had a candle lit dinner


shshshsh..........alone - when my hubby went away: in the bath with champagne and a duck breast LOL

last time HE lost his engagement ring


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I wont tell 

he hasnt got one lol I bought him a cd player instead as he doesnt like wearing rings (very romantic isnt it lol) said he would if we ever got married though


last tv programme you watched


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

eastenders,


last row you had with someone


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today on the phone with my phone provider a my service has been messed up



last time you had the whole day to just relax


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Today.

Last time you was run of your feet bad.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today, very tired now


last take away you had


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

chinese last week

last big mac you had


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey ages ago




last time you cooked something, then didnt fancy it,,,,,and left it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yesterday it was haddok


last time your OH cooked for you


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Never lol u gotta be kidding meh 

have you ever broke up with your OH and then got back together?



edit.opsssss im getting muddled up with the *have u ever* thread


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sadly yes,,




last time you was in a really bad mood, and why


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

last week because everything went wrong 



last time you spoke to your parents


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

today


LAST time one of your kids done somthing to make you really smile,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

today babytashi came in wiyh a hangover 


last time they made you cry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmm cant remember,???





last time you put something coloured in the white wash,, and every thing went PINK,!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Never...must admit, im carefull with my lights whites darks etc  i never shrink either .


last time you shrank something in the wash ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

one of my daughters jumpers,, it came out the machine ready to fit her doll,



last time you watched a good film, and ate pop corn


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

about a weeks ago (pop-corn is good for you!)

Last time you had a...."spasam"


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm cant remember ,,,



last time you spilt your drink all down yourself,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a while ago but the kitten tiped mine all over the froor this morning lol


last time you had a good night out with the girls


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about 7 years ago



last time you went to the pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

about 7 months ago to take the kids


last time you had peace and quiet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thats agood one,




last time you stayed some where haunted,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never stayed there but visited about 9 years ago


last time you stayed some where haunted


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

havent yet,, maybe will soon,,,,




last time you sat at your computer getting drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

ages ago.......but its such as fun!


Last time you've spoken to my careless mom


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

today she never mentioned you,,, sorry,!!!!!!!



last time you drank to bottles of red wine,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

never add red wine ) beleve it or not pmsl ) 

last time u drank alcohol?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today got quite drunk (still am a bit lol)



last time you went to a club


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

hehehe.

gawd cant rememba 

last time ur kids had a scrap


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

kids...what kids?

last time you woke up at 4 am and couldnt go back to sleep


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> today she never mentioned you,,, sorry,!!!!!!!
> OHHH>>...I feel lonely and abandoned....


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> kids...what kids?
> 
> last time you woke up at 4 am and couldnt go back to sleep


Most mornings lol.

Last time you felt like seriousley strangling someone


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

irr 5 seconds ago

last time you went to a dog show


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Ages ago when my bull terrier won the local carity dog show years ago lol.


Last time you ate out?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oops i can't remember lol

last time you ate some cheese


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oh i know it was when we went to mate minn oh soo romantic


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

minnie said:


> oops i can't remember lol
> 
> last time you ate some cheese





minnie said:


> oh i know it was when we went to mate minn oh soo romantic


lol

last time i ate cheese was 2 days ago with onion  tasty stuff 

Last time u was bored out ya skull badddddd


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm never bored with a dog, 2 cats and a rabbit!

Last time you had nothing in the cupboards that you wanted to eat but were hungry?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm never bored with a dog, 2 cats and a rabbit!
> 
> Last time you had nothing in the cupboards that you wanted to eat but were hungry?


i Always make sure ther is food in the cupboards  with 2 teenagers that eat like hell i have to

last time you had a takeaway?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

last nite, pizza n garlic bread mmmmmmmmmm 

last time u poked sum1 with stomach ache in the stomach?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

err that would be the second time we got minnie mated i was to covered in horse pee to go in to a restarant-even mcdonalds

last time you watched football


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oops double post
err does poking the dog when she farts count ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Only watch it every 4 years  cup final 


last time you was taken somewhere nice? and by who?

lol minnie


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

minnie said:


> oops double post
> err does poking the dog when she farts count ?


Poor dog!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> last time you was taken somewhere nice? and by who?


I take myself everywhere nice 

Is that a hint? We can sort something if u like 

Last time you burnt urself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

hehehe 

last time i burnt myself was today, frying bacon..it spat at me 

last film u watched


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> last film u watched


I can't post that here! 

I'll have to say Bourne Ultimatum

Last time you drank alcohol you dont really like just to get drunk?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I can't post that here!
> 
> I'll have to say Bourne Ultimatum
> 
> Last time you drank alcohol you dont really like just to get drunk?


lol @ ya answer 

hmmm i really donno coz i like most alcohol  oh and i dont get drunk 

last time u got pissed ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Friday evening, "dropped in" at the local on the way home from walking the dog.

Last time you got stoned?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Friday evening, "dropped in" at the local on the way home from walking the dog.
> 
> Last time you got stoned?


Years ago when i was a divvy teenager 

last time you went night clubbin


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Works xmas party!

Last time you went dogging?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

whats dogging?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

omg i know wot u mean


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg i know wot u mean


I know u do! Come on then, honest answer....


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I know u do! Come on then, honest answer....


Aint heard that word in years 

And nooooooo to the honest answer 

Last time you went out and ended up in a gay club and not knowing it was a gay club?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Last time you went out and ended up in a gay club and not knowing it was a gay club?


Never, everytime I've been in a gay club I knew before I went in! 

Last time you passed out in a toilet cubicle?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Never, everytime I've been in a gay club I knew before I went in!
> 
> Last time you passed out in a toilet cubicle?


OOOOOOOOOOO WHAT WAS U DOING IN A GAY CLUB  now im wondering  hehe

never past out inn a toilit cubical 

last time you droped a bar of soap in the showers


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO WHAT WAS U DOING IN A GAY CLUB  now im wondering  hehe
> 
> never past out inn a toilit cubical
> 
> last time you droped a bar of soap in the showers


I'll leave you to wunder! 

Never dropped soap in the showers, use shower gel!

Last time you got spanked?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'll leave you to wunder!
> 
> Never dropped soap in the showers, use shower gel!
> 
> Last time you got spanked?


 when i was a kid .

last time you got beat up ( thats if ).


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> when i was a kid .
> 
> last time you got beat up ( thats if ).


Never, not been in many fights and never been beaten up! I'm a good boy!

Last time u slapped someone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Never, not been in many fights and never been beaten up! I'm a good boy!
> 
> Last time u slapped someone?


OOOOOO blimey along time ago  coz im a good girl to 

Last forum you joined?


----------



## Imogen (Mar 8, 2008)

This one!!

Last time you went into a shop and never bought anything


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Often


last time you're seen a drunk swan


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

never seen a drunk swan,,,,,,,



last time you lost your keys,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Im always losing my keys somewhere 

last time you had tea?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

tea is in food or tea as in the drink?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

drink............


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

yesterday with chocolate digestives.

u made any choc orange hob nobs yet?

last time u went to the vets with no money or cards to pay the bill!?!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

never lol, 
nope i haven't, will get on it when im not busy 

last time you had a night out and got p*sssed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

couple of months ago - they usedf to it and I payed later throguth phone


last time someone been sick all over your SatNav


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never dont have sat nav lol

last time you were sick because someone else was sick infront of you


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> never dont have sat nav lol
> 
> last time you were sick because someone else was sick infront of you


Yesterday.....DUO!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

last time you brought something as a present for someone, but liked it so much you kept it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

havent done it but really wanted to lol

last time you went to a party


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

not last year but the year before,




last time you had a take away,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

about 3 weeks ago

last time you bought yourself new clothes


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

ggrrr...that blue jumper you've seen on my pics - 3 weeks ago, like it sooo much dont want to take it off

last time you had a sleepless night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

every nigh this week


last good nights sleep you had


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

last nite haha!

last time u were hospitalised?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

when i was a kid baloon burst in my eye


last time you got so drunk you could hardly walk


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

new years eve, i only lasted til about 10pm and i was out for the count!

last time u went out, had to drive and sat there wishin u cud drink?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never I dont drive 


last time you did something you knew you shouldnt and what was it


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

last week £20 note in cash machine...took it!! last time you cried while watching a film


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

black beauty the other week
last time you ate an oyster yuk


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

never last time you made an excuse to get out of having s**


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

cant remember!!! last time you was really ill


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the last 3 weeks  only now getting better


last time you burnt dinner


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

yesterday!!! last time you fell over the dog!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant remember last time I had a fish butty

last time you missed an appointment


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

yukkk woulnt eat one.....last time you agreed to change your energy supplier???


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

all the time!! last time you had to pretend you didnt see dog have poo because you run out of bags!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

haha ages ago, cant remember must be a good 6 months.

last time u got it on ur finger when picking up poo?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

this morn,was all warm...
last time you said i love you/??


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ha,to the dog this morning

last time you tried eating pet food


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

tried a bonio,smelt nice,bit gritty though!!
last time you blocked the loo


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

urm never unless you count the mobile phone incident

las time you searched for something rude on google


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

havent worried the kids might get on it!!!
last time you had a row with the other half!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

when he became the ex-othe half

the last time you were sick everywhere yuk


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

few days ago when i had a coughing fit coz i was laughin so much thx to vixey and collie 

last meal you ate today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Spag bol...
last time you watched a film at the cinema(what was it?)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> few days ago when i had a coughing fit coz i was laughin so much thx to vixey and collie


sorry Loe LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> Spag bol...
> last time you watched a film at the cinema(what was it?)


cant remember lol

last book you read


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

i dont read  


last time you got stung or bit by a bug? wat was it


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

last time i can remember was about 10 years ago when i got stung by a wasp!

last time u killed an insect?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> last time i can remember was about 10 years ago when i got stung by a wasp!
> 
> last time u killed an insect?


cant remember think it was last summer ant loads of ants were coming into the house otherwise I leave them alone

last time you insulted someone and got a slap for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

luckily theres a few hundred miles between us or i think i'd be sayin u! 

cant remember the last time i got a slap, probs wen i was a teenager!

last time u had to take a pet to the vets and why?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol
in january for booster 


last time you you treated your OH to a nice meal


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

everyday, dont get much thanks for it tho! 

last time u left the light on when u went to bed?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> everyday, dont get much thanks for it tho!
> 
> last time u left the light on when u went to bed?


last night  dont usualy though

last time you took a picture and what was it


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

yesterday of Milo

last time you gave birth?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

when my daughter was born lol


last time you got a new pet


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

am loyal to those I've got

last time you've being lying


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

today,,sssshhhh i sneaked out to get the childrens easter eggs, and pretend i was going some where else,



last time you brought sexy under wear,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

im always buying underwear  im addicted to it lol.


last thing u bought apart from food???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

new rat cage


last concert you went to


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

NAZARETH!!!!

Last time you've done something you shoudnt


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

cant remember...imma good gurl now 


last time u felt like lashing out? and why ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant remember,, quite a while ago,



last time you had a really nice suprise, and what was it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Cant remember 


last time u had a right good laff at something.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Cant remember
> 
> last time u had a right good laff at something.


sunday night. I said something in my sleep about vinegar.

Last time you went to TGI Fridays for a meal..?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

never been..........

when was the last time ya went out with ya friends


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

claire said:


> never been..........
> 
> when was the last time ya went out with ya friends


three weeks ago today!

Last time you fell out with a friend and why?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

a friend at work was cutting corners n not using lifting equip


when was the last time you went to the cinema and what did ya see


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Yesterday evening - I took my daughters to see Horton hears who.



Last time you went to the theartre


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

never its not my thing



when was the last time ya went to a theme park, n which one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

thorp park years ago.


last time u had a scrap???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about 9 years or so ago,,,,




last time you had friends round for dinner,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

a few weeks ago she split up with he fella



when was the last time ya went away?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

to butlins this year lol


last time you went round to a friends for dinner


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> to butlins this year lol
> 
> last time you went round to a friends for dinner


many years ago,

last time you over spent and felt like s***


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

last week at tesco too many kids clothes lol



when was the last time ya bought yaself something ya really wanted n waht was it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3 weeks ago a new pair of boots 


last time you woke up and didnt still feel shattered


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

eeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrmmmmm i cant remember



when was the last time someone did something nice or you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey,,,, i cant remember,,,,,,



last time you cleaned the windows,,,,,,,,( i HATE that job,)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no one cleans there windows,??????



last time you had a blazing row,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

with some stupid person on the phone lol


last time you went on a train


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about a year ago,



last time you caught a bus,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> about a year ago,
> 
> last time you caught a bus,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


at crufts

last time you had a real sense of humour failure


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

today lol


last time you felt like you dont know why you bother?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yesterday,,,,,


last time you had a night out with friends,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant even remember it was so long ago 


last time you had a weekend away


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about 8 years ago,,,,,,,,,,,,,


last time you felt like giving up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

alot lol.

last time u actually gave up on sommink or some1???


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I gave up on someone a few months ago who i counted as a friend but then she tried to make me and my best mate fall out.

last time you drank fosters?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

lol last night wiv lambrini  cherry lambrini may i add..yummehhh.

last time u got slaughtered???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

years ago 


last time you spent to much on things you didnt really need lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

not for a long time,,,,,,,,,,,,


last time you slept in a tent,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

not sure on that 1 


last time you got dragged around town by a bunch of mad teenagers


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

whe I was a teenager lol

when was the last time you changed a nappy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

4 or 5 years ago,




last time someone took ya for a meal,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

ops beat me collie, mothas day i think.

last time you worked out ( as in keep fit lol )


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

bout a hour ago 




last time ya thrashed some1


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Barney said:


> bout a hour ago
> 
> last time ya thrashed some1


eerrr not for afew years,,,,

last time you nicked something,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

this morning...me daughtas new maskara coz i broke mine..well ethel sorta nicked it and broke it


last time u felt sick.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

now I have actually eaten to much chocolate 


last time you watch a film from start to finish without the kids interupting


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha thats a good question,!!!!!!!


last time you had a romantic night in ,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what with 4 kids in the house lol (maybe to often then lol)


last time you went to the cinema


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

years ago.


last time u bought a dvd and wat was it????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha god knows cant remember,,,,,that long ago i guess,,,,,,,,,,,,,




last time you sat on the computer all day and done NO WORK,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> this morning...me daughtas new maskara coz i broke mine..well ethel sorta nicked it and broke it
> 
> last time u felt sick.


THAT ETHEL!!! I DONT KNOW!!!! Is ahe still glowing in the dark?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what with 4 kids in the house lol (maybe to often then lol)
> 
> Brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ha god knows cant remember,,,,,that long ago i guess,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> last time you sat on the computer all day and done NO WORK,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Today!!!!

Last time you managed to drug yourself away from this Forum and actually to do something....


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> THAT ETHEL!!! I DONT KNOW!!!! Is ahe still glowing in the dark?


LMAO no shes out of the glow worm stage and into the terroist state 

today 

last time u felt so bored


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO no shes out of the glow worm stage and into the terroist state
> 
> today
> 
> last time u felt so bored


She sounds sooo lovely! Lil terra! Give ger my cuddle - will ya?

Well - was bored Today too.....

Last time you've seen a falling star


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

yep ill cuddle her 4 ya 

ages ago, my daughter see loads 1 afta the other at xmas time 

last time you watched a film? wat was it


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep ill cuddle her 4 ya
> 
> ages ago, my daughter see loads 1 afta the other at xmas time
> 
> last time you watched a film? wat was it


"Secretary" - yeasterday

Last time YOU watched the film and what was it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant remember the last time i sat and watched a good film all the way through,,,,,

last time you went to the dentist and what did you have done,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> cant remember the last time i sat and watched a good film all the way through,,,,,
> 
> last time you went to the dentist and what did you have done,,,,,,,,,


a couple of years ago - check up

last time a dentist was drilling your tooth and trying to keep a conversation with you at the same time


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

amonth ago,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



last time you had a new pet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

about a month ago,



last time you went on holiday,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

can't remember 

last time you ate ice cream


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

weeks ago ,,i think,,,,,,,,,,,,,



last time you went to the pictures,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

months ago

last time you was scared by a movie?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dont think i ever have been


last time you had a great laugh


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

to long ago,..............



last time you went out drinking with friends,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

a couple of weeks ago.


last time you fell over in public?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

in a club ,and it wasnt the drink,!!!! i slipped on the floor,,,,,,,,,



last time you had a blazing row in front of people,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

long time ago

last time you bought new clothes


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

couple of weeks ago

last time you ate something and it tasted reeaaaalllyyyyyyy bad?!


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I can be honest here, the boyfriend isn't going to see it! 

Last night when he cooked 

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sophia said:


> When was the last time you cried?


When my Grandad went into hospital last week. 

When was the last time you laughed so much you cried?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

When I got booked for speeding going at 37 in a 30...................

...........last time that you bought in a new pet?????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my shih tzu puppy, not long ago,




last time you dropped someting and smashed it,,,, what was it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

A england cup thro the week.


Last time u was on the phone to someone and they farted really loud and tryed to style it off pmsl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,,,, that aint happened for a while,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol



last time some one offered to take you out for a drink,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Blimey... aint gone out much to be asked out.


last time u bought something nice for yaself? wat was it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

new jeans afew weeks ago,



last time you was skint and had to borrow money off your kids,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

never, they spend money more then i do lol, infact they spend mine aswell 


Last time u payed a bill late


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got it on now,lol




last time you went to a party,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

yesterday day time  jeramy kyle 


last time u went swimmin???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



last time you went jogging,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Blimey...been awile now..really must go again, if i can manage it pmsl.

last time u did sit ups?? how many??


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG too long ago

lied about your weight


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i dunno what i weigh aint got no scales,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


last time you got new shoes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Saturday - a pair of beautiful stilletos I wore that night. 

When was the last time you flirted with someone to get something?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

never 

last time ya had a nice cuppa and chocolate buiscuit


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

This afternoon during a recess in one of my (incredibly dull) afternoon lectures.

What was the last CD you brought?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Dont laff ok .... it was westlife   well i had it bought for me 


Last time it rained so hard and u was out in it and ya makeup ended up down ya face


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

God knows - probably some time this winter! 

When was the last time you recieved a card?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Me bday not to long ago 

Last time u felt anger


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

not for a while , cant remember,,,,,,,,,,,




last time you ate a big fry up,,,,,,,yum yum,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> not for a while , cant remember,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> last time you ate a big fry up,,,,,,,yum yum,,,,,,,,,,,


A couple of weeks ago after a sunday car boot sale 

last time you told a little white lie?


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

today :-S 
Last time you did a good deed


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Monday....some lambs were out on the road and I made the OH stop the car so I could get them back in the field lol.....he thinks Im mad, but couldn't bear the thought of someone else coming along too fast and not seeing them!

last present you got someone?


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

The boyfriend - I brought him some t-shirt the other day (I didn't tell him they were in the sale ... it's the thought that counts right?!  ) 


What was the last book you read?


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Remember Me - Sophie Kinsella it was fab lol

last time u kissed someone other than ur BF/OH 

a hello/goodbye peck counts lol


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I hug and kiss people all the time, so it would have been one of my university friends yesterday.

When was the last time you swore at an inappropiate moment?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Paula C said:


> Remember Me - Sophie Kinsella it was fab lol
> 
> last time u kissed someone other than ur BF/OH
> 
> a hello/goodbye peck counts lol


blimey christmas i think,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

last time you got so drunk you couldnt remember a thing the next day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

last time you got so drunk you couldnt remember a thing the next day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,[/QUOTE]

it should be tonight 

last time ya told some1 they looked good and it was a lie


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Cant remember....

Last time u wished u was 18 again


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't think I have! 

The last time you cried?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Cant remember....
> 
> Last time u wished u was 18 again


not since my kids were born

last time ya thought there was only ya self on the whole forum


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

bout half hour ago wen i logged on lol 


last time u didnt know wat ta do wiv yaself ???


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> bout half hour ago wen i logged on lol
> 
> last time u didnt know wat ta do wiv yaself ???


today wen i was answerin mysen on her


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Barney said:


> today wen i was answerin mysen on her


answering wat lol ??? ave u been drinking again barney lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> answering wat lol ??? ave u been drinking again barney lol


if there is beer in the fridge then it can't exactly just sit there can it :?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> answering wat lol ??? ave u been drinking again barney lol


i av ad a few loe cant say i am drunk tho i been on here on my own for a hour


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

minnie said:


> if there is beer in the fridge then it can't exactly just sit there can it :?


good point chick.......


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

minnie said:


> if there is beer in the fridge then it can't exactly just sit there can it :?


True true bloody true " ( says me holding a beer in me hand  ) haha


Barney said:


> i av ad a few loe cant say i am drunk tho i been on here on my own for a hour


Awww bless u lil cotton socks barnneeyyy  ps...wats mysen??? lol i still wanna know


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> True true bloody true " ( says me holding a beer in me hand  ) haha
> 
> Awww bless u lil cotton socks barnneeyyy  ps...wats mysen??? lol i still wanna know


MYSEN MEANS MY SELF COME ON LOE I AV TO WORK YOURS OUT FOR MYSEN


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Barney said:


> MYSEN MEANS MY SELF COME ON LOE I AV TO WORK YOURS OUT FOR MYSEN


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i get ya  ohhhhhhhhhhh i seeeeee   lol

i ave to work out a few of these northern words ya see


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i get ya  ohhhhhhhhhhh i seeeeee   lol
> 
> i ave to work out a few of these northern words ya see


why where yo from mush?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Barney said:


> why where yo from mush?


im fromma da londonnnnn 

well near it lol...im in kent


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> im fromma da londonnnnn
> 
> well near it lol...im in kent


was gonna say ya dont wan to be from london they are droppin like flies down there with the stabbings wat the fook is going on


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Barney said:


> was gonna say ya dont wan to be from london they are droppin like flies down there with the stabbings wat the fook is going on


Peoplez turning cranky, stress, drugs, all sorts or just plaine divvy lol.

im in south east kent...think about half hour or so away from croydon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> bout half hour ago wen i logged on lol
> 
> last time u didnt know wat ta do wiv yaself ???


today i have walked the dogs,,,done the ironing,hoovering had dinner,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,now im bored,,,,,,,,,,,,,

last time you went to the pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

last time i went to pictures was to see king kong 



last time ya bought a copied dvd and it dont play


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha im not that stupid,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




last time you brought or recieved flowers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

